# Square Enix E3 2019 press conference livestream coverage



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2019)

FF7 looks insanely good


F-cup Tifa DLC or riot

Also Crystal Chronicles hype. It's about time.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2019)

Maybe one day in the far off future they'll back port all of these new ff7 models into the PC version

Still wish they made a direct remake, but still pretty pumped for this


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2019)

Actual gameplay? At E3? Gasp.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> While this is only the first of a multi part release, FFVII Remake part 1 will release on two Blu-ray Discs.


Yeesh, so they still haven't told us exactly how many parts it's gonna be divided into?  I assume each part is gonna be a full $60, so this could get pricey quick if it's more than two parts.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeesh, so they still haven't told us exactly how many parts it's gonna be divided into?  I assume each part is gonna be a full $60, so this could get pricey quick if it's more than two parts.


The game is about 40-60 hours

So assuming 3 parts, we are looking at what, 13-20 hours per disc?

That's pretty abysmal for a $60 game

I almost wonder if they are going to have to add content or something ala the Hobbit becoming a trilogy

2 parts would be ideal, but betting on a 3 parter personally


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The game is about 40-60 hours
> 
> So assuming 3 parts, we are looking at what, 13-20 hours per disc?
> 
> That's pretty abysmal for a $60 game


Agreed.  If the pacing is similar to the original, a lot of those hours will be dedicated solely to grinding.  I think they're going to have to offer a discount for buying all of the parts up front, season pass style.


----------



## MagnesG (Jun 11, 2019)

They called it already, 2 parts for the remake. Part 1 will be Midgar only.


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2019)

Vita games being shown at E3 in 2019. The Vita will truly never die.


----------



## MagnesG (Jun 11, 2019)

Chary said:


> Vita games being shown at E3 in 2019. The Vita will truly never die.


I gonna miss pure portable generation when all had been said and done.


----------



## hallo23 (Jun 11, 2019)

OMG Final Fantasy 8 REMASTER 

I can't believe this is happening and it's coming for switch too


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 11, 2019)

"Any true believers in the house?!"
Oh no....


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh god, they're going into their method acting for avengers voice overs.


----------



## Xandrid (Jun 11, 2019)

Dang, I wanted the Kingdom Hearts games on the Switch, rip the dream


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 11, 2019)

The only good of this is the AVENGERS.
So hyped for the AVENGERS game!


----------



## sith (Jun 11, 2019)

where do you think they found the ff8 source code? stack of iomega zip drives in someones basement..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Square Enix won E3, at least for now, I rate it 9/10


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

They didn't show actual gameplay for Avengers, right?


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 11, 2019)

FUCK YEAH  

HYDAELYN IS A FUCKING PRIMAL


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyway, of course this was the best conference. Some of it dragged on, but I liked it overall.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 11, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> They didn't show actually gameplay for Avengers, right?



No they didn't 
But you have to be a true believer and just trust them!
Haha
"facepalm"


----------



## wartutor (Jun 11, 2019)

Am i the only one not impressed with final fantasy 7 remake. Wtf i mean sure its got nice graphics but it looks like they turned it into a "monster hunterisk" button masher bullshit 3d run around game. Do you have to switch between characters during fights to control the other. Seams like they did away with the turn based strategy style that is in its self final fantasy 7. I seen nothing in the video to suggest the use of magic and wheres the aeons. Also did i hear correct that the first part is just the midgar escape. So you dont even get to start the actual game before its over and u have to wait what another 3 to 4 years for the next part probably on a completely different system. Who in there right fuckin mind is ok with this.

Edit i guess the fire raining down could be a spell.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> They didn't show actual gameplay for Avengers, right?


It was all in-engine and at parts it had a third-person view that looked like gameplay minus the UI.  I can't be sure though.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jun 11, 2019)

MagnesG said:


> They called it already, 2 parts for the remake. Part 1 will be Midgar only.



Nothing was said about this game being two parts total. This release is a multi-DISC game. You get 2 blu-rays for your $60. Disc 1 is Midgar, Disc 2 is something else. There might still be more episodes in the future, but that has nothing to do with this 2-disc division.

And that fact right there would justify splitting up this game. If they put enough work to fill two blu-rays on the 4K-inept Playstation platform, its unlikely this release will be lacking in content.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 11, 2019)

Did you forget about crystal chronicles remastered’s new trailer? They added voice acting to the game and characters shout out the name of magic when used. Up to 4 player co-op online mode.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 11, 2019)

wartutor said:


> Am i the only one not impressed with final fantasy 7 remake. Wtf i mean sure its got nice graphics but it looks like they turned it into a "monster hunterisk" button masher bullshit 3d run around game. Do you have to switch between characters during fights to control the other. Seams like they did away with the turn based strategy style that is in its self final fantasy 7. I seen nothing in the video to suggest the use of magic and wheres the aeons. Also did i hear correct that the first part is just the midgar escape. So you dont even get to start the actual game before its over and u have to wait what another 3 to 4 years for the next part probably on a completely different system. Who in there right fuckin mind is ok with this.
> 
> Edit i guess the fire raining down could be a spell.



you obv didnt watch because there is still and element of ATB in the game where you can pause time and make choices. As for the magic and materia thing they showed the cure and thunder spells in the trailer against the scorpion boss. They didnt show the summons because they want to keep it a surprise and show it later on


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Did you forget about crystal chronicles remastered’s new trailer? They added voice acting to the game and characters shout out the name of magic when used. Up to 4 player co-op online mode.


...and on phones... What?


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 11, 2019)

wartutor said:


> Am i the only one not impressed with final fantasy 7 remake. Wtf i mean sure its got nice graphics but it looks like they turned it into a "monster hunterisk" button masher bullshit 3d run around game. Do you have to switch between characters during fights to control the other. Seams like they did away with the turn based strategy style that is in its self final fantasy 7. I seen nothing in the video to suggest the use of magic and wheres the aeons. Also did i hear correct that the first part is just the midgar escape. So you dont even get to start the actual game before its over and u have to wait what another 3 to 4 years for the next part probably on a completely different system. Who in there right fuckin mind is ok with this.
> 
> Edit i guess the fire raining down could be a spell.



It sounds like they're really going to "flesh out" Midgar.  There's a lot of FF7 related sidestories that will be made canon.  Think 'Crisis Core,' 'Before Crisis,' 'Advent Children,' 'Dirge of Cerberus,' etc...

2 Blu-Rays for just Midgar seems like overkill.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 11, 2019)

Truth be told, a lot was left on the table for lore in FF7. I don’t mind episodic releases as long as it has content


----------



## MagnesG (Jun 11, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Nothing was said about this game being two parts total. This release is a multi-DISC game. You get 2 blu-rays for your $60. Disc 1 is Midgar, Disc 2 is something else. There might still be more episodes in the future, but that has nothing to do with this 2-disc division.
> 
> And that fact right there would justify splitting up this game. If they put enough work to fill two blu-rays on the 4K-inept Playstation platform, its unlikely this release will be lacking in content.


is it? Now I'm confused, does this mean they will release all of FF7R parts in March 3 next year? No split up of base content release?

Edit: I read it more about it. Remake will still be split in parts - not sure how many parts though, last time it was 2 parts like I said earlier. The first part is still in Migdar, but the game is so large they have to fit it in 2 game discs. They just wanted to emphasize that the Midgar part will be huge, different from original FF7, that why they said that.

That means more will come, with different parts in tone / different arc.


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 11, 2019)

Final fantasy 8 yay!


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2019)

wartutor said:


> Am i the only one not impressed with final fantasy 7 remake. Wtf i mean sure its got nice graphics but it looks like they turned it into a "monster hunterisk" button masher bullshit 3d run around game. Do you have to switch between characters during fights to control the other. Seams like they did away with the turn based strategy style that is in its self final fantasy 7. I seen nothing in the video to suggest the use of magic and wheres the aeons. Also did i hear correct that the first part is just the midgar escape. So you dont even get to start the actual game before its over and u have to wait what another 3 to 4 years for the next part probably on a completely different system. Who in there right fuckin mind is ok with this.
> 
> Edit i guess the fire raining down could be a spell.



the whole of SE games looked really outdated in terms of graphics. Horrible press conference. Final Fantasy 7 looks like a 2014 game. The Avengers' faces looked like generic NPC characters too. Very underwhelming.


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2019)

when you thought 2013 and the ps3 was still relevant...
When its 2019 and you still think its 2013 LOL










(original tweet by Matt Kim LawofTD)


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 11, 2019)

Wait, so if FFVII will be 2 parts only and part 1 in midgar only, which is only the first 10% of the original game, does that mean the rest 90% will be covered in part 2? 
Or it's going to be more than 2 parts?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow. FFVII looks like it will be my first FF game, I hope I'm not missing out on too much of the story. 
Avengers looks really good, though I wonder how gameplay would work.


----------



## KyleHyde (Jun 11, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> Wait, so if FFVII will be 2 parts only and part 1 in midgar only, which is only the first 10% of the original game, does that mean the rest 90% will be covered in part 2?
> Or it's going to be more than 2 parts?


It's 2 discs for Part 1 (Midgar) due to the size of it, apparently. They said they really wanted to flesh it out, so it'll probably be pretty different compared to the original. They've yet to say how many parts the remake will have, though some people are still assuming that it'll probably be 3 (in reference to the original PS1 release being divided into 3 discs). I feel like they'll probably talk more about that once it's released next year.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 11, 2019)

Whoa, they kept ATB system in ff7. There's a lot of fluff and busy work, but that's the same system as the original. I'm happy with this. Definitely redeems the remake in my eyes.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2019)

whats up with the avengers faces? they dont look like the movie or comics? i mean what the hell?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

FF7 Best turn based game ever - FF7 remake I think we hav just witnessed the best action game ever - thank you square enix


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

they were worse than ubisoft


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they were worse than ubisoft


Yr posts are the worst


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> they were worse than ubisoft


Your opinion is invalid here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

WTF is up with the remaster of a PS3/Xbox 360 game that is that Avengers showing? Reminds me of the Marvel Infinite situation. If it was more cel-shades and looked more faithful to the characters' portrayals (which they might not have had the rights to, which I understand), it'd at least hide the ugly graphics. But realistic just looks dated as fuck! When Death Stranding makes me think I'm watching a movie with how faithfully they are rendering Norman Reedus' face in the game (in the cutscenes that I've seen), and how good the graphics are for the Resident Evil 2 Remake and fucking DMC5 (look at the picture in this fucking awesome music video: ), and then you have the Avengers here? I'm sorry, the Marvel-based game just looks pathetic compared to everything else.

As for FF7 Remake, it's looking better and better. Yes, I know, turn-based, why didn't they do this or that, but the fact of the matter is that they're looking to try and do new things that they couldn't do before. I would love it if they could satisfy both sides of the aisle, but unfortunately, video game development ain't a charity. As for Tifa, she looks like Tifa and not the Muslims that are some of the girls in MK11.

It's weird; RE2Make had a version of Claire's classic costume showing more skin than the original (where it looks like something is missing more than it being, well, you know...), and in this one, she has a sports bra. Would have preferred the original myself, but given how much politics, be it video games or partisan BS (you get fucked on both sides, especially since they're both embracing some very dangerous and foolish extremes), has been shoved into video games this past decade, I hope that, as we go into the 2020s (remember when it was 20XX like in Mega Man? And people thought the world would come to an end so many times before this!), people can put this shit behind them, take the ChillPill and not the Red Pill, the Blue Pill, the InsertColorHerePill or whatever other stupid Matrix-inspired term that ruins the whole point of the scene in the original movie in the minds of those who can't view the movie in the original context it was made in. Besides, people will mod everything sooner or later with how PC-like the consoles have become, ESPECIALLY the upcoming Xbox Red Ring of Death, which is what I'm calling the Xbox Scarlett for now!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The game is about 40-60 hours
> 
> So assuming 3 parts, we are looking at what, 13-20 hours per disc?
> 
> That's pretty abysmal for a $60 game



First, it seems likely that you are going to spend more than 60 hours across all of the parts that they do release, if you choose to play.  It looks like Part 1 may have as much content as Spider-Man.  No complaints here.

Second, paying $3 an hour to play a game is a lot cheaper than any arcade.  And then there is replayability you should consider too.  Your opinion is such a joke.


----------



## Lazyboss (Jun 11, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> WTF is up with the remaster of a PS3/Xbox 360 game that is that Avengers showing? Reminds me of the Marvel Infinite situation. If it was more cel-shades and looked more faithful to the characters' portrayals (which they might not have had the rights to, which I understand), it'd at least hide the ugly graphics. But realistic just looks dated as fuck! When Death Stranding makes me think I'm watching a movie with how faithfully they are rendering Norman Reedus' face in the game (in the cutscenes that I've seen), and how good the graphics are for the Resident Evil 2 Remake and fucking DMC5 (look at the picture in this fucking awesome music video: ), and then you have the Avengers here? I'm sorry, the Marvel-based game just looks pathetic compared to everything else.
> 
> As for FF7 Remake, it's looking better and better. Yes, I know, turn-based, why didn't they do this or that, but the fact of the matter is that they're looking to try and do new things that they couldn't do before. I would love it if they could satisfy both sides of the aisle, but unfortunately, video game development ain't a charity. As for Tifa, she looks like Tifa and not the Muslims that are some of the girls in MK11.
> 
> It's weird; RE2Make had a version of Claire's classic costume showing more skin than the original (where it looks like something is missing more than it being, well, you know...), and in this one, she has a sports bra. Would have preferred the original myself, but given how much politics, be it video games or partisan BS (you get fucked on both sides, especially since they're both embracing some very dangerous and foolish extremes), has been shoved into video games this past decade, I hope that, as we go into the 2020s (remember when it was 20XX like in Mega Man? And people thought the world would come to an end so many times before this!), people can put this shit behind them, take the ChillPill and not the Red Pill, the Blue Pill, the InsertColorHerePill or whatever other stupid Matrix-inspired term that ruins the whole point of the scene in the original movie in the minds of those who can't view the movie in the original context it was made in. Besides, people will mod everything sooner or later with how PC-like the consoles have become, ESPECIALLY the upcoming Xbox Red Ring of Death, which is what I'm calling the Xbox Scarlett for now!



I was agreeing with you at the begining until you made fun of Muslims, really? Why? What this even have to do with anything?

I started to feel lost here and I have no idea what the hell are you talking about, you mixed everything together.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> I was agreeing with you at the begining until you made fun of Muslims, really? Why? What this even have to do with anything?
> 
> I started to feel lost here and I have no idea what the hell are you talking about, you mixed everything together.





Lazyboss said:


> I was agreeing with you at the begining until you made fun of Muslims, really? Why? What this even have to do with anything?
> 
> I started to feel lost here and I have no idea what the hell are you talking about, you mixed everything together.



Because some have stated, with evidence to back it up (them using modern political language as banter, making references to Trump that compare him to Shao Kahn, the "woke" Jax ending) that NRS went full SJW with MK11 in a way not dissimilar to the individual featured in the video below:



Because of individuals like this guy, Anita Sarkeesian, Zoe Quinn, and other prudes (which include individuals on the right like the Duggars, Steven Anderson, and just about anyone who sounds about as backwards as Jack Hyles) spouting their rhetoric about how "gamers are dead and you shouldn't cater to them because we have this big brush with the platform we've been given and are allowed to make broad generalizations about people who mainly support our games and are going to force political agendas implicitly down people's throats because video games can't be fun without shoving politics into your face! What's that? They're the ones giving us a lot of our money? Who cares!?" You wouldn't last a job with that kind of logic! XD


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2019)

Final Fantasy 8, finally! :Wub: best news of e3 so far!!


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2019)

Issac said:


> Final Fantasy 8, finally! :Wub: best news of e3 so far!!



LOL theres already mods for the steam game to make it better than this remaster. the only thing they did was steal from that and restore the music to its original psx orchestral sounds.


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2019)

gameboy said:


> LOL theres already mods for the steam game to make it better than this remaster. the only thing they did was steal from that and restore the music to its original psx orchestral sounds.


But switch :3


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2019)

Issac said:


> But switch :3



was it announced for switch? sounds good then LOL


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

worst e3 yet wheres nintendo when you need them


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't know what to think about FF7 remake. so far, we saw only midgar. I hoped to see more of the story in the preview.

I was curious about Avengers, and was disapointed at first glance. characters are not the one from the movies, and it seems the story is not part of MCU.
That make sense if you think how much it would have cost to get a license for the movie and actual actors.
I don't know, maybe it could still be fun to play.


The best news for me is Romancing SaGa 3 !
At last, more than 20 years later we can Finally enjoy it


----------



## FateForWindows (Jun 11, 2019)

gameboy said:


> was it announced for switch? sounds good then LOL


Also the interface looks just a tiny bit more polished than Steam. I'm hoping they fix some of the bugs too, but I don't expect too much considering the quality of most of their other ports lately. 

To be fair, though, they really did redeem the Chrono Trigger mobile/PC port. The updates really did it justice and, in my opinion, turned it into the second best version of the game, second only to the DS version, although the SNES version isn't far behind. Crystal Chronicles looks great as well, you can really see the effort they're putting into it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

I mean, isn't kind of cool that other people get to play the Avengers characters?


----------



## gameboy (Jun 11, 2019)

FateForWindows said:


> Also the interface looks just a tiny bit more polished than Steam. I'm hoping they fix some of the bugs too, but I don't expect too much considering the quality of most of their other ports lately.
> 
> To be fair, though, they really did redeem the Chrono Trigger mobile/PC port. The updates really did it justice and, in my opinion, turned it into the second best version of the game, second only to the DS version, although the SNES version isn't far behind. Crystal Chronicles looks great as well, you can really see the effort they're putting into it.



all of square enix's ports suck BAULS. I bought the ff8 pc port twice because i forgot my login, and forgot how bad the port was LOL.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking for ward to ff8 remastered. Really hyped about saga 3. Square still loves the vita!


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 15, 2019)

Square Enix working to preserve and release entire game library

So, an even bigger surprise than Collections of Mana.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Square Enix working to preserve and release entire game library
> 
> So, an even bigger surprise than Collections of Mana.


Honestly, after all this cloud talk, this is good to hear.


----------

